# anyone know these AQHA bloodlines???



## Kodachrome310 (Jun 29, 2014)

I recognize some of the big names but I'm not familiar with what they specialized in. Can someone tell me what she was bred for and what she'd be nice to breed to?

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/harts+red+candy


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

From her bloodlines it looks like she was bred for ranch/cows/working but that doesn't mean as an individual that she isn't better doing something else. Also, I would personally hesitate about breeding her. While her front half looks good, I don't like the back half at all. She is downhill and post legged as the first large conformation faults I see. 

If you do think about breeding her, first figure out what your goal is and if she has the natural abilities/talents, disposition and conformation for producing your goal. Then you shop for a stallion who produces consistently what your desired goal is and is desirable in the market (if you ever need to sell). Also, make sure any stallion you consider is strong in correct conformation where the mare is weak (which is her back half as the most obvious faults). Make sure you do the 5 panel test for genetic diseases and that the stallion has also been tested so you can avoid creating foal who will never enjoy a pain free life due to crossing two carriers of a genetic disease. You don't breed for bloodlines, bloodlines are a guidebook of what produced a horse, what their lineage accomplished and achieved. When you breed, you always consider the individual, their talents, ability, conformation, temperament and decide if they are an above average roll of the breeding gamble. If they are average to below average, you are more likely to produce another just like it and the market is full of them at cheap prices (many going to slaughter). It is almost always cheaper to buy exactly what you want than to breed for it as the horse market is a buyer's market and almost all breeders lose money invested into a foal at this present time.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I like her lineage, while she is downhill , so are most of the 1/4's today . 
She is cow horse bred. 
why are you breeding ? What are your plans for the foal ? keep, show ? sale ?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Pretty typical ranch horse breeding, Lots of cow crossed on running horse on the tail end.


----------



## Kodachrome310 (Jun 29, 2014)

thanks guys, I will say I am not sold on her at this point but am considering it. We would be aiming for roping/sorting/mounted shooting horses, solid conformation and brain lol. As you pointed out she has a few faults, I actually have her on the conformation section to hoping to get feedback but I havent gotten much help  I agree that shes a little straight behind and has less gaskin then I prefer and flatter through the hip than I like. I also think she is kinda longer through the back then I would prefer as for being hip high...It may be the picture, I think she is a little downhill but i dont remember it being as dramatic as in the pic Ill have to look again. Would you agree with that???? I really want someone to give me all the goods and bads conformation wise on the mare lol.
Her current owner is planing on breeding her to a Hancock stallion who throws good minded, solid working horses but isnt showing/competing. His backend is at least better than hers.


----------



## Kodachrome310 (Jun 29, 2014)

I have been given the opportunity to buy her for a good price, the current owner is planning to bred her to a blue roan Hancock, Pig Creek Roan Stud. I just wanted to do my homework before jumping into anything


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

These are nice old lines she goes back to, repeatedly, I love the Skipper W horses, and several of her ancestors did well in many areas, and most have good minds too. 

Will go look at her conformation photos.

Has she had any foals? Have you seen them?

Honestly, I would go for her, the old lines, and she has a lot of them, not just a few sprinkled here and there, Rey Jay was outstanding horse, even with his handicap.

http://horsesonly.com/pednotes/WL/rey-jay.htm Lord how that horse could move, makes you shiver.

If she only had a few good ones scattered in there, but she has some great ones, line after line on her pedigree is full of them. Good cutting horses, halter winners too, just good all around Quarter Horses, when that meant a great horse.

Even Man 'O War too, is in there.

And looking at her sire and his line in these photos? Badges Golden Nugget Quarter Horse


Lord, I love these old horses, and she is loaded with them too. Della Moore, Joe Bailey, Queen, Skipper W, looking at the photos of all of them made the hair on my arms stand up.

Honestly, I'd have to have her. I think she could well be a Blue Hen for you.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Okay. Went and looked at conformation.

Get her.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

She is working cowhorse bred on top and foundation on the bottom.
I have not looked at the confo thread,but agree she is somewhat post legged, downhill and long backed
On the plus side, she has good bone and muscling, with a decent neck and head


----------

